# Macintosh Classic : rayures et artéfacts



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai remis en route mon Macintosh Classic, et cette fois-ci déception, il ne fonctionne plus comme un coucou suisse. 

L'écran affiche des rayures dès le démarrage, et en plus des rayures, y-a comme une instabilité de l'image générée par la carte mère. 

[YOUTUBE]nIqKd4rzGdI[/YOUTUBE]
[vidéo réalisée sans HDD, sans lecteur de disquette, sans module de RAM, sans batterie. En fait, juste le câble de la carte mère :love:]

Pour ceux qui n'aurait pas noté le détail dans la vidéo, lorsque je coupe l'alimentation, l'image se stabilise un instant avant que le tout ne s'éteigne. 

Je suis partit du principe que les deux problèmes étaient de la même cause, j'ai donc suivi les instructions qui sont ici : http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html#SimasiMac

Comme l'un des condensateurs avait coulé, j'ai remplacé les 4 (dans un premier temps). Le coupable est fléché.




Mais quand j'ai tout rebranché, rien n'avait changé. Même comportement. 

Du coups... je sais plus si je suis dans la bonne voie concernant la remise en route de ce Mac auquel je tiens tant. 

Help.


----------



## matacao (31 Août 2013)

Mauvais contact sur la carte logique du CRT, ça m'ai déjà arrivé plusieur fois surtout sur mes SE/30 qui avaient des lignes horizontales sur l'écran au démarrage. J'en ai remplacé une sur le premier SE/30 et j'ai mît du nettoyant contact sur mon deuxième SE/30 et tout est rentre dans l'ordre. Pas contre, l'image instable c'est la première fois que je vois ça.

Après ça peut aussi être autre chose comme la carte d'alim.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2013)

Tu devrais vérifier s'il n'y a pas eu d'autre coulure, mais sur la carte vidéo, cette fois ci (celle qui eest verticale sur le côté gauche du Mac quand tu le regarde de face). Le module THT peut aussi être en cause, mais la stabilisation fugitive au moment de la coupure du courant me fait penser à un problème de contacts oxydés (lorsque tu coupes, le courant de rupture fait monter la tension un très court instant, ce qui expliquerait la stabilisation fugace).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Septembre 2013)

Je vais regarder tout ça, mais où est-ce que je regarde pour les contacts oxydés ? 

Brrr.... ce que j'aime pas toucher à cette carte là....  

Y-a un point de colle qui maintient le circuit imprimé au canon de l'écran. Est-ce que je peux l'enlever ?
Y-a t'il une chance qu'un contact oxydé soit là ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------

Je ne vois pas d'autre composant qui aient coulé. 

En relisant la doc que je suis, y-a une autre section qui décrit peut-être le problème de l'écran, et la solution me désespère...
http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html#WavyDisplay

Par contre, j'ai ces deux composants (je ne sais pas ce que c'est) qui sont vendus. Ils sont tout en bas de la carte vidéo.





Et tout en haut, j'ai celui-ci : il n'a pas coulé, mais son aspect me parait suspect.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je vais regarder tout ça, mais où est-ce que je regarde pour les contacts oxydés ?



Partout où il y a des contacts qui concernent la vidéo (Connexion carte mère/carte vidéo, connexion carte vidéo/tube  Tu peux même débrancher et rebrancher la carte électronique au bout du tube, histoire de t'assurer que ce ne sont pas les plots du tube qui sont oxydés).

Pour les composants *v*endus, propose à l'acheteur de les lui racheter, faut pas vendre comme ça les composants d'un Mac dont tu comptes encore te servir ! 

Sérieusement, il y a quoi d'écrit sur celui de droite sur la photo ?

Pour la seconde photo, je ne lui trouve rien de suspect à ce composant, je suppose qu'ils l'ont isolé parce qu'il encaisse de la haute tension (il a l'air d'être à côté de la bobine THT).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Septembre 2013)

Sauf que sur les miens, y-a marqué 
10n           Y
PME 290 MB
40/100/59
RIFA CD1

Et de l'autre coté 250V - SH
des logos
BZ31

J'ai démonté tous les contacts sauf la tétine. Ils ont l'air tous très bien.
Après remontage, toujours pareil. 

Je sadmaque


----------



## Invité (1 Septembre 2013)

Vais suivre ce fil, ça fait plus d'un an que j'ai pas allumé mon Classic II qui me fait un truc du genre*:mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Septembre 2013)

Ha, une dernière chose : quand je coupe le jus, en même temps que l'écran se stabilise, le ventilateur tourne un peut plus vite. Une vitesse que je qualifierait de "normale" par rapport à mes souvenirs. 

On dirait vraiment que la partie alimentation est foireuse. Et entraine tout le reste.


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2013)

Va falloir que j'ouvre les miens un de ces jours pour vérifier ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous. 

Bon, j'ai bien regardé, il n'y a pas de magasin de composants électronique dans les environs direct. 

Mon problème est que je ne sais pas déterminer par quoi je peux remplacer ces deux composent fendus.

Alors soit quelqu'un ici peut me dire précisément ce que je peux commander sur Internet, soit j'attends de retourner à Montpellier un jour ouvré + de penser à prendre la carte vidéo avec moi + de penser à aller au magasin en question (ne rigolez pas, ça fait beaucoup à la fois !  ) 


A bientôt.


----------



## matacao (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Le condo n'est plus fabriqué par EVOX RIFA depuis 2005, faut passer sur du Y2 ou trouver un équivalent dans une autre marque:

"PME290 (class X1 and Y2)
If the capacitor is used in an X1 application and C-value less than 0,01 &#956;F we recommend an Y2 capacitor."

Source: http://www.spezial.com/commercio/dateien/produktbeitraege/PME285, 289, 290, 291, 294.pdf

Faut regarder sur internet ou demander à des pro et voir surtout l'écartement des pattes du Condo d'origine.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Septembre 2013)

Ici, j'ai trouvé la description de l'actuel condensateur.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/105931/ETC/PME290.html

Un bon remplacent me semble être celui-ci : 
http://www.conrad.fr/ce/fr/product/...-275-VAC-55-105-C-Wima-MKP-X2-MKX21W22203F00M

L'écartement de ce remplacent est plus petit de 5mm. Mais si je déporte un peux l'une des deux pattes, ça posera problème ?.

Ce type de condensateur n'a pas de sens, si ?

PS : Désolé pour le délais, j'ai pas eu le temps de faire ça plus tôt.


----------



## matacao (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Si tu plie une patte ça ne pose pas de problème mais il faut que la capacité (en Farrad) du Condo soit la même que celui d'origine. Après voir le sens sur le Condo (si il y en a un).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Septembre 2013)

Hey...

Voilà, je viens de remplacer les deux condensateurs fendus par deux comme ça, selon les conseils d'un pro des composants électroniques.





Résultat...

[YOUTUBE]0IV-6YAdHwI[/YOUTUBE]

Ça flotte toujours. 
Ce test est réalisé avec tout de branché, même l'extension de RAM.

Quand je fait le test sans rien, cf. première vidéo. 

Rien n'a changé.


----------



## matacao (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Dans les manuels de service ils disent que pour tous les problèmes vidéo faut chercher du côté de la carte vidéo.


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2013)

Tiens, moi en plus du damier j'ai un Sad Mac sur mon Classic II :mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Septembre 2013)

Je sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> http://hynemonth.free.fr/share/help.jpg
> Je sais plus quoi faire...



Tu as fait un montage sur la photo, là ? Normalement, un sad Mac, tu as deux codes hexadécimaux (6 ou 8 octets en tout, je ne sais plus trop) qui donnent des indications sur la nature du problème ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as fait un montage sur la photo, là ? Normalement, un sad Mac, tu as deux codes hexadécimaux (6 ou 8 octets en tout, je ne sais plus trop) qui donnent des indications sur la nature du problème ?



Oui, c'était pour montrer à quel point je ne sais pas quoi faire  que je m'ennuie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2013)

En fait, la question c'est "y avait-il ces fameux codes, ou non ?"


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, la question c'est "y avait-il ces fameux codes, ou non ?"



Non, rien n'a changé depuis mes soudures du 9 septembre, et il se comporte comme dans la toute première video. 

Note à moi-même : la prochaine fois que je voudrai faire un blague, je ne le ferai pas : ça met tout le monde dans le floue.


----------



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

j'ai exactement la même   chose le fameux damier sur mon écran . 

mais moi c'est un peu différent après avoir bien dormi , Macintosh classic s'allume normalement , si je l'éteind et que j'essaye de le rallumer , alors il me fait un damier ou des rayure blanches et noires , il faut que je le laisse reposer un bon moment pour qu'il remarche normalement .

sur le SE aucun pb .

les SE ne seraient il pas plus solides au niveau dela conception que les classics ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2013)

Le damier sur l'écran est un phénomène répertorié dans cette "famille" de Mac, il est en général provoqué par une oxydation des contacts entre la carte mère (celle en bas dans le fond du Mac), et la carte "vidéo" (celle verticale sur le côté fauche du Mac quand tu regardes l'écran).


----------



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le damier sur l'écran est un phénomène répertorié dans cette "famille" de Mac, il est en général provoqué par une oxydation des contacts entre la carte mère (celle en bas dans le fond du Mac), et la carte "vidéo" (celle verticale sur le côté fauche du Mac quand tu regardes l'écran).


pour résoudre le pb ,un coup de bombe à contact qu'on peut trouver en magasin d'électronique ou auto , personne à essayé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> pour résoudre le pb ,un coup de bombe à contact qu'on peut trouver en magasin d'électronique ou auto , personne à essayé ?



Oh, généralement, même pas besoin de ça, débrancher, essuyer (chiffon doux, non "électro-statique", à sec) et re-brancher suffit !


----------



## mistercz100 (17 Novembre 2013)

j'ai lu que certain passe la carte mère au lave vaisselle ( quand les condos ont coulés )  , laisse sécher 2/ 3 jours



et apparemment ça marche !!


sinon un lien inintéressant pour la réparation


Le coin des pannes


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas de lave-vaisselle ...


----------



## claude72 (19 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> j'ai lu que certain passe la carte mère au lave vaisselle ( quand les condos ont coulés )  , laisse sécher 2/ 3 jours...


Moi j'en ai passé une au Karcher... avec 100 bars et 60°, les coulures des condos n'ont même pas essayé de résister (elles ont tout de suite compris qu'il ne fallait pas m'énerver !!!). Ensuite séchage à l'air comprimé, et changement des condos... et ça marchait !!!

(bon, bien-sûr il ne faut pas mettre la buse de la lance du Karcher à 1 cm du circuit imprimé, sinon ça fait des dégâts... et ne me demandez pas la distance, je ne m'en souviens plus !!!)


----------



## matacao (19 Novembre 2013)

L'eau et l'informatique ça ne fait généralement pas bon ménage


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Moi j'en ai passé une au Karcher... avec 100 bars et 60°, les coulures des condos n'ont même pas essayé de résister (elles ont tout de suite compris qu'il ne fallait pas m'énerver !!!). Ensuite séchage à l'air comprimé, et changement des condos... et ça marchait !!!
> 
> (bon, bien-sûr il ne faut pas mettre la buse de la lance du Karcher à 1 cm du circuit imprimé, sinon ça fait des dégâts... et ne me demandez pas la distance, je ne m'en souviens plus !!!)



Ah ouais !!!
Moi avec mon lave vaisselle pour un clavier de MacBook qui a pris du Coca, je fais vraiment petit joueur là


----------



## claude72 (19 Novembre 2013)

matacao a dit:


> L'eau et l'informatique ça ne fait généralement pas bon ménage


Oui, effectivement, quand l'eau reste dans l'appareil et s'évapore lentement en laissant au passage des dépots bizarres plus ou moins conducteurs et en ayant eu le temps de corroder les pistes, les soudures, les pattes des composants, les contacts des connecteurs, les petits switchs des boutons-poussoirs, etc.

Mais il est possible de laver à l'eau un circuit imprimé ou un clavier à membrane, bref tout circuit électronique pur ne contenant pas de pièces mécaniques en mouvement (comme des potars, micro-switchs, interrupteurs, boutons-poussoirs, moteurs, etc.) ni des pièces susceptibles d'être décomposées ou dissoute par l'eau (comme les membranes en carton des haut-parleurs), et à condition de bien le sécher ensuite à l'air comprimé !
C'est la meilleure méthode pour nettoyer l'électrolyte corrosif des condos chimiques, donc dans le cas de coulures, mais aussi et surtout quand un gros chimique a explosé et projeté partout des morceaux de papier imbibés d'électrolyte ! bon, je reconnais que le Karcher était un cas extrême, mais plus couramment (y compris à l'époque où j'étais dépanneur TV-vidéo professionnel) j'ai souvent utilisé de l'eau chaude avec du savon et une petite brosse (à dents ou à ongles) pour nettoyer des appareils électroniques.

Avec cette méthode j'ai par exemple sauvé quelques appareils très sales, genre télécommandes de téléviseurs et magnétoscopes pleines de graillon (car manipulées par des doigts pas très propres), et des appareils dans lesquels des condos chimiques avaient coulé ou explosé... le dernier en date était un écran LCD dans lequel le chimique de tête de l'alim (à découpage) avait explosé suite à une surtension de 380 V (causée par une rupture de neutre).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
ce mac n'as t'il pas un écran compatible avec ceux de nos fameux minitel ?
( ou bien c'est une autre machine apple...)
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> ce mac n'as t'il pas un écran compatible avec ceux de nos fameux minitel ?
> ( ou bien c'est une autre machine apple...)
> Patrick JJ



Ce sont tous les Mac à écran 9 pouces monochrome, du 128 au SE30, et même les Classic I et II il me semble.


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2013)

Le Classic II c'est sûr.
Donc c'est certainement le cas du Classic


----------



## matacao (22 Novembre 2013)

Ça m'intéresse beaucoup les histoires d'écran de Minitel pour mes vieux macs, vous auriez les marques de Minitel compatibles ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Ça m'intéresse beaucoup les histoires d'écran de Minitel pour mes vieux macs, vous auriez les marques de Minitel compatibles ?



Tous les minitels munis d'un écran monochrome de 9 pouces, soit la quasi totalité des minitels 2 et tous les 1 !


----------



## matacao (24 Novembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai un SE qui fonctionne et qui n'a plus d'écran jespère bien le remettre en route avec cette astuce.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, j'ai un SE qui fonctionne et qui n'a plus d'écran jespère bien le remettre en route avec cette astuce.



On en trouve encore, des minitels


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On en trouve encore, des minitels



Assez facilement, sur La Baie, ou LBC et dans les stocks de l'Administration (avec un a majuscule) qui ne jette rien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Novembre 2013)

J'ai en vu deux compatibles hier sur un marché aux puces à Nimes.

Mais comme je suis quasiment sûr que l'écran n'est pas en cause dans mon cas, j'ai pas pris.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Novembre 2013)

" On en trouve encore, des minitels "
oui, dans les vides greniers et Emmaüs,
d'ailleurs c'est le fait d'en avoir vu un récemment qui m'as rappelé que l'écran est compatible Mac
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## OrdinoMac (25 Novembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai en vu deux compatibles hier sur un marché aux puces à Nimes.
> 
> Mais comme je suis quasiment sûr que l'écran n'est pas en cause dans mon cas, j'ai pas pris.




SI tu es toujours dans le coin, j'ai un minitel qui  et aussi du mac compact m'encombre.


----------



## matacao (12 Décembre 2013)

J'ai trouvé un minitel 1, je vais essayer d'utiliser le tube pour mon Mac SE.


----------



## matacao (1 Janvier 2014)

matacao a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un minitel 1, je vais essayer d'utiliser le tube pour mon Mac SE.



Effectivement ça fonctionne après quelques modifications !


----------

